# Getting discouraged



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

My hunt for a doeling is just going downhill. Hardly anybody around here has alpines except ones that are related to him (I'm not going that route). What would be a good mixture that people would actually be willing to buy


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What about a nubian?? Here it seems thats the #1 dairy breed everyone wants and seems to a common breed. Im sorry your hunt is not going so well. It sounds like your just starting out???? Maybe settle for any dairy doeling and just simply keep your eye out for what you really want, that way you can still get started.


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

I'm in Micigan. I am just starting out. I have a buckling I got from my mother in law and he is so far a fantastic goat and very pretty. Every doe I find that I really like I've been too slow on the draw and they are already sold. I might just end up waiting until next year to get one, but I don't want him to be "alone" until then. Boers are the big goat crowd around here


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

check out bestfarmbuys.com They seem to have ALOT of goats for sale in MI.
I even saw an ad posted yesterday for French Alpine doelings.


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

I will check them out. That has also been my issue is lack of resources for where to look


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I had the same problem too last year finding a breeder nearby. I ended up contacting someone who was advertising goat hoof trimming to ask them about where there are farms in the area. That is how I ended up with the breeder I chose.
Also, if you call someone and theirs are sold, make sure you ask them if they know of anyone else that has any for sale. I know the lady I bought mine from knows a lot of other breeders and sends people their way when she is sold out....


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Nubians, followed by Lamanchas, seem to be the popular ones around my state too. My favorites are Alpines and Oberhalsi. I can't find the quality I am looking for in Alpines close by and I am not settling for mediocre, so I am stuck with Nubians and Manchas.

Can you find a breeder of Alpines and put a deposit on a nice doeling for next spring? You can always get another doe that may not be what you want, but would keep your boy happy until you can get your dream doe.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'd say in Wisconsin Boers are #1, followed by Nubians. There are hundreds and hundreds of crossbreeds, purebreds of all breeds as well, but registered are hard to find.


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

I can't really afford to just settle unfortunately because we won't have room for more than 2 goats permanently for a few years. I want the doe mainly for milking, but I want their offspring to be desireably as well so I am just finding it hard. I did find a really pretty nubian that I am considering and he may just have to wait until spring by himself when I can get out there a little more to put a deposit on a doe. I have found a couple older does (2 and 4 years old), but again I'm just being wayyy to picky lol.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Am not sure if non members can gain access to the ADGA directory but if you can, anyone who has registered a herd name will show up and it will list what breeds they have. Great way to find peeps in your area.


----------



## partimecountryboy (Jul 17, 2013)

If you google any goat breed association( if its anything like the pygmy association web page) it should show you a list of association breeders.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Wait till next spring and let me know, If I have more than one doeling I would be more than happy to sell to you.
My only doe is the doeling I got this spring, I'm sending in her registration papers here soon. Her dam is Caprine Springs A La Hold Em and her sire is That's our Romeo. SHe has lines from alpine valley and Munchin Hill. I plan on keeping a doeling from her, but if she has more than one I would be more than happy to sell to you


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

dorkside said:


> I'm in Micigan. I am just starting out. I have a buckling I got from my mother in law and he is so far a fantastic goat and very pretty. Every doe I find that I really like I've been too slow on the draw and they are already sold. I might just end up waiting until next year to get one, but I don't want him to be "alone" until then. Boers are the big goat crowd around here


Are you in the lower peninsula or the upper? Since you are looking for a milker, any milking breed specifically in mind?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think I'd wanna leave him alone for that long..he's gonna be pretty lonely.Why not get him a wether buddy ?..I hope you find something soon!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

dorkside said:


> I can't really afford to just settle unfortunately because we won't have room for more than 2 goats permanently for a few years. I want the doe mainly for milking, but I want their offspring to be desireably as well so I am just finding it hard. I did find a really pretty nubian that I am considering and he may just have to wait until spring by himself when I can get out there a little more to put a deposit on a doe. I have found a couple older does (2 and 4 years old), but again I'm just being wayyy to picky lol.


OK, I guess I missed this part. You already have a buckling, and cannot have more than two goats, right? That means you buck and future doe will be forced to live together. That is...asking for trouble, for the doe. He will breed her at every opprotunity he can. A buck living with a doe can breed her as soon as she comes into her first heat (when she is far too small and young for a healthy pregnancy) and right after she comes into heat after giving birth (leading to an unhealthy cycle of back to back pregnancies).

My recommendation for you would be to sell the buck, and keep two does (or a doe and a wether). No worries about over breeding, and no having to keep an odoriferous buck. There are many breeders, according the the ADGA breeder's guide, who offer buck service in the lower peninsula. And there are a few up here two offer it, too.


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

They won't be penned together, they will be separated. Just not a lot of extra room to have more than just 2. Sorry I didn't specify that part


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

Umm absolutely would be up for that. I live in mid Michigan so that would be fabulous


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

This is my goober. I won't sell him for anything. He has a great temperament and so do both of his parents. I was considering buying his brother for a companion for the time being, but others have been interested in him so I'm nit going to hold them back there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

He is so handsome I'm looking for some alpine does to mix with my oberhasli buckling..., but that is going to have to wait a bit..


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Is he registered? He's a cutie  I live on the outskirts of Bay City if that means anything, between Bay City and Midland.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/my-goaties-150665/

My doeling and her wether brother. Gives you an idea of what she looks like


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

dorkside said:


> This is my goober. I won't sell him for anything. He has a great temperament and so do both of his parents. I was considering buying his brother for a companion for the time being, but others have been interested in him so I'm nit going to hold them back there.


Would you consider wethering Goober, so you don't have to deal with him trying to overbreed your eventual doe? It won't change his personality. And it will keep him from becoming all stanky as he matures. Mature bucks can be...potent! It'll keep your Goober an awesome pet!


----------



## dorkside (May 30, 2013)

I do know that area. My brother lives in Omer (omar) I don't remember how to spell it lol. He isn't registered yet, but my mother in law was going to be doing so under hers. We thought about whethering him, but this is the route we really wanted to go down is to use him for a buck. Being stinky with a possible attitude doesn't turn be away from the idea. I have considered my options on it, this is just the only one that I really like


----------

